# Ladies and Gentlemen, with no further adeu



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

it took about 3 hours to come up with a picture i was satisified with, i hope you like it!

hes 17'', at least 300 lbs


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice fish 300lb i think you need some new scales


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> nice fish 300lb i think you need some new scales :laugh:


 lol agreed, not 300lbs lol I'm 6'2" and 250lbs


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sucks that the background is so dark.... his appearance in the videos is better :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Still a nice pic.

So he weighs as much as this guy....


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> Still a nice pic.
> 
> So he weighs as much as this guy....


 at least~









When i first started shooting, he was showing his turqouise colors really well, but after turning all the lights off and setting up his tank light, he got stressed or something









my other picture was...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

first. i am no dracofish, my picture taking skills derived wholly from "Digital pictures for idiots"

second. my channa is so layistic about being afraid... if i try to net him, he will either swim away, or corner himself and try to bite the net. i have only tried this twice so im not an expert by any means.

the beauty of the fish is completed by the 100% finnage. the problem is, mine wont show finage!!! when hes pacing around the tank he keeps his fins tucked, and in the rare occasion i spook him, his top one goes up (see pic 1). his bottom one is a rare sight, but im working on it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet pics!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I like that second pic of him coming out of the darkness. Oooooh.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

nice


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hes just a little guy.. nice fish

how big is your tank and his future home?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

300 pounds dont kid yourself. He is nice though!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> 300 pounds dont kid yourself. He is nice though!










jose can easily engulf small elephants and kangaroos i bet









hes in a 115 atm
im holding him on a tight diet of yellowtale ( caught by yours truely), beefheart and salmon. Im stunting his growth, and since hes been very attenitive lately, not to mention the showing of his colors, im guessing im doing rather well









i have a 285 gallon tank my uncle wants to house him in, its like a box though and its not very tall at all, 16''. I dont need it yet plus i need a filter for it so im holding out till this summer when i can leisurely work time in to work.

im considering selling him or just building a big piranha tank in the 285, its hard to decide, the 285 is really big and the snakehead is only 1 fish... i can have like 20 big ternz in that thing, but like i said, its months away from any serious decisions.

Thanks for the comments, its nice to see apprecation for the work ive put in









btw i think its funny how people seem to quickly wonder where im going to house such a tank buster, almost like a reason to start a fight. I love this fish, ive cared for him for about 6 months and spend more money on him than i do myself it seems. Like a child i will raise him to fit my ideal living conditions for him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No doubt, you know how to care for him.

I actually prefer less height in tanks over 100 gallons; safer and more fish capacity.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

acestro said:


> I actually prefer less height in tanks over 100 gallons; safer and more fish capacity.


 ain't that the truth. Its all about footprint. Height serves no use other than to make the tank seem bigger from the front. Which some people like, apparently...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > I actually prefer less height in tanks over 100 gallons; safer and more fish capacity.
> ...


 Well, discus/angel fish tanks and S/W tanks tend to be quite a lot deeper than equally sized community tanks, and for a reason, I guess (don't ask, though...)
So I think in some cases a higher tank does serve certain purposes...

That's a great fish you have there, Kreth








Don't worry about not having "Draco-Cam" capacities: few are lucky enough to get even remotely close to that level of quality...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> So I think in some cases a higher tank does serve certain purposes...


Outside of being for tall fish or for fish that like to move up and down, I think the purpose is for appearance.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pics

loks like a nice specimen


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

If he ain't showing finage, try taping a mirror on ta side of ya tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> Still a nice pic.
> 
> So he weighs as much as this guy....


 lol thats not really me acestro


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

accr said:


> If he ain't showing finage, try taping a mirror on ta side of ya tank










he struck the glass immediately... which scares me because id like to think he would breed if i wanted him too










i got finnage though, now to harness the picture tonight

maybe innes will let me submit it for potm if i can get a decent shot









thanks for the compliments


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > nice fish 300lb i think you need some new scales :laugh:
> ...


 Holy sh*t Innes your a fat bastard.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > englishman said:
> ...


 half of it must be beer gut


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Well, discus/angel fish tanks and S/W tanks tend to be quite a lot deeper than equally sized community tanks, and for a reason, I guess (don't ask, though...)
> So I think in some cases a higher tank does serve certain purposes...


 there is no extra reason for this other then the Owner chose a tall tank..

the story about Angelfish and discus needing a tall tank is a myth.. disagree ?challange me if you feel confident







.

keeping a Redsnakehead over 15 inches in a tank less then 180 is cruel dude.. wtf is wrong with this picture and why dont OTHER people see my point.. seems like a never ending battle with this sh*t.. im ALLways mentioning peoples small tanks that are not large enough for their huge fish.. wtf. im getting sick of it..


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, discus/angel fish tanks and S/W tanks tend to be quite a lot deeper than equally sized community tanks, and for a reason, I guess (don't ask, though...)
> ...


 close this thread, its turning into peacocks rant about how everyone should buy a damn pond.

In all due respect thats frankly not due at all, you dont know my tank dimensions, you dont know how much room my fish has, and you have no conception of how redline acts in the tank.

You go peacock, you keep being the humane fish deputy that you are









but as for my posts and threads, you may as well consider me muted or on block because im tired of hearing how much you despise people like me and the way we treat our pets.

If it gets you so worked up, why do you even look at it? get some self control man, your not helping anyone here, your just making a good thread go ugly.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looks very nice..nice light scheme


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Innes said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Still a nice pic.
> ...


 Yeah right!


----------

